# Which 40 hp is the best?



## djfishes1 (Oct 31, 2018)

So...I went and pulled the trigger and put a deposit on a 2019 Ankona SUV 17. It will be a few months before it goes into production. As of now I have gone with the Etec 40 that they like to use, however they said they can rig any brand motor I want. I've always used Yamaha in the past and haven't done a ton of research on the newer 40hp motors. Any opinions or advice while I still have the chance to modify my order????


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I have the 17 with a yami 40. Pushes it about 32 mph with 2 and gear. It's been a great setup just lacks the get up and go that the etec will have. But thats the downside of the 4 stroke. The yami is quite tho.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

2004 Nissan 2 stroke 40hp tiller


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 22, 2016)

Had both the carbonated and injected 40hp Yamahas. I had enough cooling issues with both and carb isssues on the first that I finally switched to Honda. The Yamaha 40 doesn’t have much out of the hole. I will never buy another 40 of theres. The Honda was great for my Maverick, quiet, economical and had a great hole shot. FYI I do own a 70hp Yamaha on a Maverick and a 200sho on a Pathfinder that work just fine.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not an expert but from what I've seen personally and talking to folks who run them the Tohatsus in the 20-60hp class are probably the best new outboards on the market these days.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

For the money and performance you cannot beat the Tohatsu. I sell more of those motors on skiffs than anything.


----------



## djfishes1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Hmmm...I might have to research the Tohatsu. I know the Etec has the holeshot advantage but If the price difference is big, I may have to reconsider.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I had a 17suv w/ a 40etec and it was awesome.....lower unit is over built they use the same lower on the v4's...nothing compares to it... it is a real motor


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

yobata said:


> 2004 Nissan 2 stroke 40hp tiller


Have this same motor on my SUV 17, never see anyone else with a Nissan around here. Plenty of power for 2 adults and 2 kids on sandbar days, with tabs it gets on plane quickly. Been plenty reliable too


----------



## GitchaPull (Oct 22, 2018)

I've got a 40 merc and it seems strong. The etecs have a bigger gear case and swing a 13" prop. If carrying a heavy load I'd look at the etec. On a boat that weighs 300lbs, I'd look at a merc, hatsu, or zuke


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

djfishes1 said:


> So...I went and pulled the trigger and put a deposit on a 2019 Ankona SUV 17. It will be a few months before it goes into production. As of now I have gone with the Etec 40 that they like to use, however they said they can rig any brand motor I want. I've always used Yamaha in the past and haven't done a ton of research on the newer 40hp motors. Any opinions or advice while I still have the chance to modify my order????


If you power your new build with a Honda, honda will finance the entire build. I have a 2018 Honda 40 on my Advent and I am very very happy with it. Awesome hole shot, good fuel consumption from what I’m seeing and so far no issues with mine. Their customer service has also been really good when I’ve called with questions which is a plus, they are also just as light as the tohatsus from my research.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I am a diehard Yamaha guy but in the small boat class I’d probably go with a tohatsu. The reputation they’ve earned lately is as impressive as the power to weight they offer.


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m getting ready to power a 16 Mitzi tiller and max power rating is 40 hp. I’ve only seen one other like it and it was powered with a 30 hp Yamaha and the owner wasn’t around to ask. Does anyone have experience with this rig?


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

GitchaPull said:


> I've got a 40 merc and it seems strong. The etecs have a bigger gear case and swing a 13" prop. If carrying a heavy load I'd look at the etec. On a boat that weighs 300lbs, I'd look at a merc, hatsu, or zuke


Just FYI, 40 Merc comes in a command thrust (big-foot) gear case now.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

hawkeye said:


> Just FYI, 40 Merc comes in a command thrust (big-foot) gear case now.


The Bigfoot is a superb motor...but not for this application.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I’ve had a 40 merc for a few years now. It has 600 hours, no trouble at all. Just reg maintenance.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I copied my post from another recent thread. 40-60 are the same.
I like Etec. Been running my 50 since 2006. Has been great. Minor issues. Never a break down. Can’t comment on other makes as I never ran them and my previous motors are pre 1999. Being that old has no meaning in this conversation. One other note. They all have service centers. And they don’t just sell oil. Everything man made will break.

And it made another trip today. Instantly started using the 4lb 500cca Lithium battery from Advance auto. I might have to buy a gallon of oil next month, it’s been a few years.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I don't know about the others but Tohatsu has short shaft offerings and that might allow you to have the same prop height and a lower poling platform. I've had Yammies (2 of them) and surely couldn't complain about the 2 stroke 60. Wasn't at all impressed with the 2001 115 Yam 4 stroke but that's now vintage so who knows. About to take delivery of a 50hp Tohatsu Monday so will learn soon enough. 
Best,


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Jul 23, 2019)

I’ve owned (and still own) Mercs and Yamahas. I’ve gotten good use out of them but I like the idea of an Etec, especially the low maintenance side.
But another question remains, what size? The dealer told me a 30 hp was more than enough for this tiller model hull. Advertised E-Tec specs are 154 lbs for 30 hp vs 232 lbs for 40 hp.


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Jul 23, 2019)

And from what I’ve read on this site, Tohatsu is the best power to weight ratio...


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Tohatsu’s are great but find out where your nearest service center is before deciding on them or any brand.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I currently run a 5 year old etec 30hp tiller on a 15' fairly heavy and wide skiff and it is adequate. I thought about upgrading to the 40hp ,but its a pretty good jump in weight. I believe my boat would handle the extra pounds ok,but I like the balance of the 30hp. The next time Evinrude offers 8 or 10 year warranty I'll pick up another 30hp,but this time with tnt.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Running a 40 Etec on a 16 IPB with a Powertech PFS4 13x15 since 2013. Have had only a couple minor issues mainly fuel related and shift linkage so not directly related to the motor. This motor prop setup on the 16 IPB has tremendous jump out of the hole and tops out around 27mph. The Etec is extremely economical to run I estimate upwards of three miles per gallon.


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Jul 23, 2019)

Good numbers, thanks.
What is the hull weight on that IPB for comparison?


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Frequent Flyer said:


> Advertised E-Tec specs are 154 lbs for 30 hp vs 232 lbs for 40 hp.



That’s a huge weight difference on a small skiff


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

my tohatsu 40 has been rock solid. Lowest weight in the 40 class. Easy Maintenance .There is a reason the Navy Seals use them on their boats.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

The raider is an impressive piece of hardware but hardly the same as an off the shelf Tohatsu. I’ve been trying to figure out how to acquire one for my Cayo for a while now with no luck @WatermanGB


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

From memory I believe the 2002 Yamaha 40hp 2 stroke with TNT weighs 180 lbs. I have it on Mitzi 15 tiller. I think the 50hp weighs the same.


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Jul 23, 2019)

To follow up, I received a great deal on a 30 hp Yamaha, four stroke with power trim/tilt and electric start. The boat ran 24 kts with two six gallon tanks of fuel, fishing gear, cooler, and two adults. With a stock prop it popped right up out of the hole.


----------

